# Droid 3 not recording in HD /;



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

So when I want to record the only quality options I have is everything besides 720p & 1080p ? I don't know why but I can't seem to record in HD like the options aren't even there.. anyone know how I can fix ? Thanks

Oh & btw I'm on stock gingerbread ota .890 & also my sister's HD works but not mine..


----------

